
Elon Musk Probably Invented Bitcoin - MichaelAO
https://medium.com/@sahil50/elon-musk-probably%20invented-bitcoin-9d6c7b7f9c3b
======
legitster
> The 2008 Bitcoin paper was written by someone with a deep understanding of
> economics and cryptography. Elon has a background in econ and wrote
> production-level internet software for Zip2 and X.com / Paypal.

I seriously, desperately hope this is an attempt at satire.

